# any shows/fairs in ohio?



## punkflash54 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am new to the craft show venue. I've done one craft show so far and it was decent...it was outside and the weather was very cold and it rained in the afternoon but it was a decent day. I am in northeastern ohio does anyone know of any craft shows coming up soon? i have been trying to find some online but i am not having much luck. thank you


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 14, 2010)

where abouts are you?  I'm in sagamore hills.

I would suggest you contact the plain dealer and ask them about the listings.  They use to put out a listing forget what time of the year if it was August or September for all the fall festivals.


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 15, 2010)

i am in the kent/akron area


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 15, 2010)

Try calling some of the larger schools and churchs in your area.  Here in MI there are some very nice shows that I do well at this time of year at schools.  When calling ask them what thier booth size is, how many years the show has been going on (be careful of ones less than 5 years old), and how many other soapers they have signed up.  You might find some on craigs list but I have not found a good one there yet myself.

Bruce


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 15, 2010)

awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 20, 2010)

ok a listing just came out in our local paper and there are a few for the akron area.

Family of Faith UMC Second Annual Craft Show
Oct 30th 9 - 4 
800 E Market Street
Contact Donna Ray 330.724.9838

St. John Bazaar
Nov 6th 9 - 4
St John Lutheran Church, 550 W Wilbeth Road
Contact  330.773.4128

Sauerkraut Supper and Craft Bazaar
Nov 6th 3 - 7
Concordia Lutheran Church, 724 Sumner Street
Contact Karen Walzick  330.678.0149

Brunch and Browse
Nov 7th  9:30  - 2
444 N Main Street
doesn't list a contact

St. Matthew Happy Holly Days Bazaar
Nov 13th  9 - 4 and Nov 14th  10 - 3
St. Matthew School and Activity Center, 2580 Berne Street
Contact Marie Webster 330.633.4042

Christmas Boutique, Luncheon and Style show
Nov 20th  9 - 2
Hilton Akron/Fairlawn 3180 West Market Street
Contact:  Linda Skeen, 330.867.6330 or Shannon Galehouse 330.929.3665

Belles of Ireland Christmas Faire
Nov 21st  11 - 4
2000 Brown Street
Doesn't list a contact

hope that maybe one of these would be a good one to try and if you do please report back with pics.....


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks for the list! i'm going to look into a couple of them  i am doing one in brook park on nov. 20th and i will post pics from that one. but im going to look into these ones around akron too. thanks again


----------

